# Dusk 'PLUTO PLATER' Retrieve



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Friday night fun at the 'RIVER' 

Frizzbeee Time 8) 8)

Hobbsy


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_B7NUBJfmHo


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

now that's just plain old showing off David ;D ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

HeHeeee!!

You just wait until Rube's gets a bit older and you will be amazed at what she can do in your canal...
Trust me, she will show you 'H'  

Hobbsy


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice Vid Hobbsy. 8) Your V is in great shape!!!! Can she Jetty Jump??? I love seeing my three dive off a pier or jetty together. It's like doggy diving olympics............

Where are you from? I was trying to pick the accent. Your not one of those Northern Gits from north of the Watford gap are you???? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Ozkar

1. My 'Dog' has a Penis :-\
2.No Jetty Jumping.... No Jetty's (He's too sensible, likes to to know what he's diving into!! Maybe your three (3) could teach 'HIM' that??
3.Accent... The clue is in the Youtube heading (Celtic Origins) not telling you, shouldn't take you long to work it out!!!
4. Don't let Harrigab hear you talking about the North/South ' Divide (Northern Git's) they get a bit 'Touchy' about that!! 

Still waiting for the 'Clips' of your THREE in your MR2 (Front Seat)  

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hey David, north/south divide doesn't exist in God's Country, ie The Lake District, although I'll be slogging it down to Aberdaron hopefully again this summer, probably cost me neck end of £200 in diesel though, (there and back)


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hobbsy I haven't even watched your video yet, although I intend to, but I just literally laughed out loud at your post to Ozkar. Not a chuckle either.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow! He did a great job!!! He is a good boy!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Ozkar
> 
> 1. My 'Dog' has a Penis :-\
> 2.No Jetty Jumping.... No Jetty's (He's too sensible, likes to to know what he's diving into!! Maybe your three (3) could teach 'HIM' that??
> ...


Are you sure?? Maybe a cross dresser then??? 


Celtic origins hey! I guess your used to all the piss taking then!! ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I do hope Brook didn't disturb any sewin redds.....me jealous? well, maybe a little bit! dp you get many salmon up the Taff, Hobbsy?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

GOOD 2 know that U-all are old enough 2 know that the origonal frizB was called a PLUTO PLATTER! LOL


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Harrigab I won't bore everybody with it but yes we get plenty of Atlantic Salmon up here now, that the heavy industry has 'Shut' down (coal.. Steel... etc)

Nice Little bit of background/info of how the river is coming back to 'Life'  
Salmon 66 & Salmon111 lovely tale... excuse the punn!

http://www.flyforums.co.uk/salmon-fishing/59216-river-taff-salmon.html


Hobbsy


----------

